# Orbea MX 20 Team - gute Wahl?



## Goldi03421 (25. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

für meinen 6-jährigen muss ein neues Rad her. Bisher ist er das Woom 3 gefahren. Ich hätte auch ohne zu überlegen das nächstgrößere geholt. Allerdings sind die Räder hoffnungslos ausverkauft. Alternativ hatte er sich dann auf das Orbea MX20 Team gesetzt und war begeistert (lag aber auch an der Farbe  )






						ORBEA MX Team 20" Kinder online kaufen | fahrrad.de
					

ORBEA MX Team 20" Kinder +++ günstig bestellen! | Top Angebote ✔️ Infos ✔️ Bilder ✔️ Bewertungen ✔️ bei fahrrad.de » Dein Fahrrad Online Shop!




					www.fahrrad.de
				




Das Orbea ist leider etwas schwerer (ein genaues Gewicht habe ich nicht gefunden?) und ich fand das Woom schon deutlich „kinderfreundlicher“. Vorbau beim Woom, optisch merkwürdig, aber gut einzustellen und Rad damit nicht so lang. Drehgriff bei der Schaltung deutlich einfacher zu bedienen als die straffen Hebel beim Orbea. Gefahren wird viel im Flachland und in der Stadt. Asphalt & Waldwege/Parks. Welche Fragen habe ich eigentlich?


Könnt ihr das Orbea grundsätzlich empfehlen?
kennt jemand das Gewicht vom Orbea?
evtl kürzerer Vorbau sollte kein Problem sein
Lenker beim Orbea auch nicht wirklich nett da einfach nur gerade - muss mir seine Haltung nochmal anschauen
Umbau auf Drehgriff evtl möglich (glaube 8fach Kassette war es)?
Schutzbleche sicherlich nachrüstbar (hat jemand vielleicht eine Empfehlung)?

Ich würde mich freuen wenn es vielleicht die ein oder andere Meldung zu dem Rad bzw. denFragen gibt


----------



## Jaerrit (26. Mai 2020)

Schaut Euch mal das Frog 52 an, finde ist auch ein schönes Rad, haben wir für unsere Große gekauft. Schutzbleche sind dabei, Komponenten in meinen Augen sinnvoll gewählt, und mit dem Schaltgriff, das übst ne Woche und gut is ? Haben mit Abstand von 2 Wochen ein 20“ und ein 16“ gekauft; wichtig ist halt das es passt, wenn irgendwie möglich halt probefahren oder zumindest sitzen. Zum Orbea kann evtl. @DAKAY was sagen, nicht sicher ob er dies Modell hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wombel74 (26. Mai 2020)

Das Orbea kann ich nur Empfehlen, wir hatten das Team Disc und der Junior hat es geliebt. Der originale Vorbau ist allerdings am Anfang einem kurzen  Propain first ride gewichen. Mit den verbauten Triggern kam der Zwerg ganz gut zurecht.


----------



## DocLumpi (26. Mai 2020)

Hallo, habe voriges Jahr das MX20 Team für Junior gekauft, heuer die Spinner Grind Air Federgabel eingebaut.

Aufbau & Qualität vom Rad hat mich wirklich überzeugt, Größe hat auch gepasst und wird heuer noch gefahren ( aktuell 7 Jahre & 122cm groß) 
Das erste Jahr waren wir auch mit kurzen Vorbau unterwegs, heuer den originalen montiert ( glaube 70mm statt 50mm )


----------



## giant_r (26. Mai 2020)

auch bei uns lauft ein orbea, allerdings kompletter eigenaufbau.
du musst darauf achten, dass es wirklich die team version ist. die liegt knapp um 9 kg.
es gibt andere versionen, zb dirt, mit stahlgabel, dass wiegt ca 10,8kg 7 fach schraubkranz, schwerer lenker etc.
auch wir haben einen kurzen vorbau verbaut, lauft besser.
fuer das geld ist das team oder besser team disc ein gutes rad und macht spass.
unser aufbau hier







						orbea mx20 oder vor dem aufbau ist nach dem auseinandernehmen......
					

einige hatten es schon mitbekommen, nach dem ich hier recht guenstig an ein gebrauchtes mx dirt gekommen bin, plane ich daraus einen "vernunftaufbau" als naechste groesse und nachfolger fuer das ku16 zu machen. da ich noch zeit habe, bis der wonneproppen es wirklich braucht, wird es hier eher...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Goldi03421 (26. Mai 2020)

Besten Dank euch allen für die Rückmeldung! Bin soeben aus dem Laden rausspaziert mit dem Orbea unterm Arm  Sohnemann ist happy und düst gerade fleißig durch die Gegend.

Kürzeren Vorbau werde ich ihm ebenfalls spendieren.
Schaltung schau ich mir mal an wie er damit klar kommt. Lenker ebenfalls.

Hat noch jemand einen Tipp für Schutzbleche? Wird wohl eh nur zum stecken machbar sein, aber das wäre okay. Im Alltag sollte er dann doch schon auch trocken ankommen (Kita/bald Schule etc.)


----------



## DAKAY (26. Mai 2020)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Zum Orbea kann evtl. @DAKAY was sagen, nicht sicher ob er dies Modell hat...


Wir haben das Team Disk in rot, is halt ziemlich schnell


Vorbau habe ich auch tauschen müssen, da der Originale viel zu lang war.
Der Lenker ist eigentlich in Ordnung, einer mit mehr Rise und aus Carbon liegt aber schon bereit. 
Zum Schalten mit dem Trigget war Anfangs etwas wenig Kraft im Daumen, nach ca. einem Monat hatte sich das aber erledigt. (Ich war aus Überzeugung gegen Drehgriffe)


Ich würde das Rad auf jeden Fall wieder kaufen, wobei ich eine Kleinigkeit hatte. Die Kette schleifte auf dem kleinsten Ritzel leicht an der Schweißnaht der Kettenstrebe, was ich mit einer Distanzscheibe gelöst habe.


----------



## odolmann (16. Juli 2020)

DocLumpi schrieb:


> Hallo, habe voriges Jahr das MX20 Team für Junior gekauft, heuer die Spinner Grind Air Federgabel eingebaut.
> ...


 @DocLumpi   kannst du sagen was für einen Gabelkonus du besorgt hast? Ich habe aktuell den gleichen Umbau anstehen aber will die Starrgabel wie sie ist beiseite stellen um ggf. schnell zurück bauen zu können.


----------

